# Stillen Headers for 3.5



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

So I'm about to order some Stillen Headers for my Altima. Anybody have them or have any input about them? I was thinking about going with Hotshot, but the Stillen appear to be easier to install and are already set up for my O2 sensors. We don't have emmisions laws here, so of course I'm getting the ones with no cats!!! :cheers:


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

hotshot comes with the same extensions for the 02 sensors. i just cant fathom why people want to pay $tillen the extra cash just because it says stillen on it. go with hotshot, theyre the same thing


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i've heard some great stories about the hotshot headers.. i would def go for hotshot if i were you.. not really easier to install.. only an extra two or three steps..no biggie..


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I'm going to order one of the two in about 2 weeks. Still gotta do some more thinking about which one I go with. The price of the Stillen isn't really that big of a problem. I'll let you know what I go with, Thanks


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Stillen is shit for customer service. When I say shit, they are on a par with AEBS which has a midget in a lawnchair answering calls. HotShot is a very easy company to deal with. Both make excellent products. The HotShot is likely better made as 95% of their products are the cream of the crop. If the HotShot is less, the answer is clear.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

I would go with hotshot hands down, both headers will have the necessary O2 sensor attachments. I would not see any difference between the two headers in terms of installation difficulty. The hotshot headers come in two configurations, one with a cat and one without. The Stillen headers have very short runners in comparison to the hotshot. Don’t let the Stillen name fool you as they are mainly just a company that distributes aftermarket products branded with their own name and do not manufacture most of the products they carry.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

OK, did a little more research, and I'm going to order the HotShot. What kind of HP gains am I going to see, and what about my CEL? The HotShot website said something about having to weld something in place, anybody know about that? I couldn't download the install specs on it cause there wasn't a link there.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> OK, did a little more research, and I'm going to order the HotShot. What kind of HP gains am I going to see, and what about my CEL? The HotShot website said something about having to weld something in place, anybody know about that? I couldn't download the install specs on it cause there wasn't a link there.


you just have to change the position of the O2 SENSOR to prevent ur check engine light to come on... ur local muffler shop or w.e will do it for a few bucks.. no more than fifty bucks or so i would guess...

and HP gain.. i would have to say anywhere between 12-19 but i could be wrong.. but the o2 sensor.. no biggie..


----------

